# Want to extend stay after employment visa expires



## shailesh07us (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a Indian an currently employed in Malaysia and I do hold valid EP. 
My contract and EP is expiring by 12th Sept 2014. But I want to stay in Malaysia till 15th Sept 2014 as my family is visiting malaysia. 

Is it possible for me to apply for the tourist visa while staying here on EP? :?: 

Please provide me if there are any contacts that can help me.. 

Thanks.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*pass*



shailesh07us said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Indian an currently employed in Malaysia and I do hold valid EP.
> My contract and EP is expiring by 12th Sept 2014. But I want to stay in Malaysia till 15th Sept 2014 as my family is visiting malaysia.
> ...


No u have to apply for Special Pass. because u r not eligible to apply for visit visa while u r on EP.


----------

